# Medtronic 640



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2019)

I started my new pump yesterday and had the pleasure of a lovely rep (J) showing me how to set it up.
So far so good, but omg who ever designed this pump must have been a champion finger tap dancer  The amount of button pushing is beyond a joke and there is nothing logical what so ever in where the required action is located. Half the stuff on the pump isn't needed either from what I can work out.

Please note this is just frustration for the first 24 hours of use.

I now have the Dexcom G6 as well which after the first 24 hours now seems accurate so have more confidence in that and best of all the alarm is nice and loud so I don't sleep through it 
Very easy to set up as well.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 3, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I started my new pump yesterday and had the pleasure of a lovely rep (J) showing me how to set it up.
> So far so good, but omg who ever designed this pump must have been a champion finger tap dancer  The amount of button pushing is beyond a joke and there is nothing logical what so ever in where the required action is located. Half the stuff on the pump isn't needed either from what I can work out.
> 
> Please note this is just frustration for the first 24 hours of use.
> ...


Hi Sue

I shall be watching with interest, as this is currently top of my list for the change in February.
Am I right in thinking that the Dexcom doesn’t ‘talk to ‘ the Medtronic?

Did you consider a 670G or was that not offered?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 3, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I shall be watching with interest, as this is currently top of my list for the change in February.
> Am I right in thinking that the Dexcom doesn’t ‘talk to ‘ the Medtronic?
> ...


You are quite right Dex doesn't talk to the pump. I was going to have the pump sensors but the person above the lovely rep messed everything up never got back to me with written quotations so I could have the funding so I gave up on getting the Medtronic sensors. (Customer service is not good) The Dexcom does the predictive 3.1 low so even though it doesn't turn the pump off it does the same job and a fair bit cheaper then Medtronic sensors.

Yes I wanted the 670G unfortunately though the DSN has no clue about the pump or sensors so refused point blank to have anything to do with it. The hospital team were convinced the 640G was a closed loop system thus I could not have that either! DSN sat in with the pump set up so learnt a lot which was great. Mind you it was a good thing I didn't have the 670 after the mess up with the sensors.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 3, 2019)

I am still unclear what happens to the 670G in the event of a sensor failure.  What does the basal programme revert to?  Also it seems to have more involvement than I thought from the user.  When corrections are needed alarms go off to prompt an additional Bolus, unless I am confused.  I just want a chance to sit down and quiz someone who uses it.  The reps and marketing people aren’t able to answer the detailed questions.

I am currently edging towards the 640G , but just wondering whether I could use some pretend carbs to prompt corrections for readings taken from my Libre.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> I am still unclear what happens to the 670G in the event of a sensor failure.


It reverts back to a normal pump.


SB2015 said:


> I am currently edging towards the 640G , but just wondering whether I could use some pretend carbs to prompt corrections for readings taken from my Libre.


Why would you want to do that? But yes you can do that no problem.

I have come to the conclusion the G6 Dexcom isn't all singing and dancing  Made a very silly mistake whilst out doggy walking this morning, Dexi started shouting low 3.1 within 30 mins, I didn't check my meter as reading was a steady 4.5 but thought odd I don't feel hypo what's going on but had hypo treatment before I tested and low and behold meter was showing a 5.9 which is in keeping with what I would expect so have now had to bolus for the needless carbs. Not best pleased with the accuracy of Dex6 nor my stupidity in not checking first.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 4, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It reverts back to a normal pump.
> 
> Why would you want to do that? But yes you can do that no problem.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion the G6 Dexcom isn't all singing and dancing  Made a very silly mistake whilst out doggy walking this morning, Dexi started shouting low 3.1 within 30 mins, I didn't check my meter as reading was a steady 4.5 but thought odd I don't feel hypo what's going on but had hypo treatment before I tested and low and behold meter was showing a 5.9 which is in keeping with what I would expect so have now had to bolus for the needless carbs. Not best pleased with the accuracy of Dex6 nor my stupidity in not checking first.


If that would work I could simply stick with my current pump, which bluetooths to pump from handset.
My head is bursting with thinking about all this, and I am currently sitting here at a level of 16.2, having continued to rise since getting up, now come to my senses and changed everything so just trying to stay active and be patient to see if I come down.  Pump appears to be working.  Grrrrrrr.  Sometimes I just hate Diabetes.


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 14, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> It reverts back to a normal pump.
> 
> Why would you want to do that? But yes you can do that no problem.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion the G6 Dexcom isn't all singing and dancing  Made a very silly mistake whilst out doggy walking this morning, Dexi started shouting low 3.1 within 30 mins, I didn't check my meter as reading was a steady 4.5 but thought odd I don't feel hypo what's going on but had hypo treatment before I tested and low and behold meter was showing a 5.9 which is in keeping with what I would expect so have now had to bolus for the needless carbs. Not best pleased with the accuracy of Dex6 nor my stupidity in not checking first.



I have been using Dexcom G6 since April and can’t say too much bad about it. There is a time difference of at least 20 mins between G6 and a finger prick reading, depending if you have recently had carbs or exercised, it has to catch up and generally does in my experience. The Clarity app graph is useful and you can easily predict what your levels are going to do. I am due to get the 670 next month with Guardian sensors, so all change!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 14, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> There is a time difference of at least 20 mins between G6 and a finger prick reading, depending if you have recently had carbs or exercised, it has to catch up and generally does in my experience.


Apparently there is no time difference with the G6 so say Dexcom.
This 2nd sensor is better than the first so hopefully the first was just a glitch. I have noticed a 3 point difference after a shower though which is a bit annoying.
As Dexcom claim you can make clinical decisions on the readings I would be horrified if the Dex was reading 20 mins behind in this case.


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 14, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Apparently there is no time difference with the G6 so say Dexcom.
> This 2nd sensor is better than the first so hopefully the first was just a glitch. I have noticed a 3 point difference after a shower though which is a bit annoying.
> As Dexcom claim you can make clinical decisions on the readings I would be horrified if the Dex was reading 20 mins behind in this case.



Thought I would finger prick just now, 4.1, G6 4.3, going to see in 15 mins if it changes, in fact G6 already 4.2 whilst typing.


----------

